# Dreiste Abmahnungen wegen Spam-Beschwerden



## technofreak (8 August 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-08.08.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwert man sich nun bei Etob24, weist die Firma darauf hin, dass man ja beim Anmelden den Werbe-Mails zugestimmt habe. Damit nicht genug: Etob24 fühlt sich zudem beleidigt und hetzt dem genervten Empfänger die selbst ernannte "Spam-Polizei" gebührenpflichtig auf den Hals. Dazu wird dann die hauseigene Detektei eingeschaltet. Stets agiert ein Firmenbetreiber im sonnigen Florida im Hintergrund und "Sonderermittler Daniel Gebhart"aus Salzburg nebst freien Mitarbeitern fungiert als ausführendes Organ.
> 
> Die erste Rechnung über 100 Euro, die Betroffenen ins Haus flatterte, ist zunächst noch recht amüsant, auch wenn sie durchaus erschrecken kann. Doch mittlerweile hört der Spaß auf: Dem Verein Abmahnwelle sowie heise online sind bereits mehr als zehn Abgemahnte bekannt, die nun auch mit einem weiteren Schreiben eines Rechtsanwalts Dr. Norbert Nowak aus Wien konfrontiert wurden.


es ist doch immer wieder erfrischend zu sehen, wie in der allgemeinen wirschaftlichen Misere neue 
Geschäftsideen blühen.....
tf


----------

